# Famous photographers that used text with their images?



## aneudecker (Jan 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any famous photographers that have used text with their images.  I am very interested in using photography as a narrative.  I am aware that photos should stand well alone.  However, an instructer has suggested that I research photos accompanied by text.  Does anyone have any names to get me started?


----------



## Helen B (Jan 5, 2008)

Duane Michals and Hamish Fulton are the first two that come to mind.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 5, 2008)

Barbara Kruger is another good one.


----------

